
Ask HN: Does anyone know sources for UPC information? - tboxer
I am trying to find a site or service that will let you query UPC codes in the food and beverage space and pull out product info.<p>Does anyone have any leads or suggestions on how to accomplish that? Most sources I have found only seem to have matches for a handful of codes I tried.<p>Thanks.
======
tabakd
Semantics3 does what you want I believe.

[https://www.semantics3.com/](https://www.semantics3.com/)

~~~
niftich
See also:
[http://opendata.stackexchange.com/questions/562/](http://opendata.stackexchange.com/questions/562/)

And the blog post by Semantics3: [https://blog.semantics3.com/why-the-u-in-
upc-doesnt-mean-uni...](https://blog.semantics3.com/why-the-u-in-upc-doesnt-
mean-universal-a1a675eea0ea)

